# What is OSBB?



## sage1

Specialized offers framesets in OSBB and std.. How is OSBB it different and what are it's advantages or disadvantages?

Thanks S1


----------



## dougrocky123

*Bb 30*

Spesh calls it OSBB but it is the same as BB30.Pressed in bearings. Larger crankset spindle. Supposed to be lighter,stiffer and lower Q. If you don't like it various companys make adaptors so you can use other (Shimano for one) cranksets.


----------



## Optimus

Depends what frame you're looking at, OSBB = over size bb, it can be either BB30 or PF30. They both use the same cranks, however the actual bearing shell are slightly different in size.


----------



## BS1

I am looking at buying a used '08 S-Works Roubaix frameset, specified as 'OSBB'. I intend to install a SRAM Force BB30 setup on it. My question is simple: will this work? I do not know the difference between the BB30 and PF30; what version does this frameset have, and what hassles await me?


----------



## cru_jones

Any comments on why you have to go all the way up to S-Works frames to get a BB30 frameset? When others (at least CD) are putting it on lower cost bikes?


----------



## BS1

Good question. Cannondale set this standard, and I'm sure Shimano and/or Specialized want to have their own proprietary BB standard adopted. Money and politics I'm sure...I don't know if Cannondale (Dorel?) would require license money for others to use BB30. Normal chaos for the bicycle industry.


----------



## purdyd

BS1 said:


> Good question. Cannondale set this standard, and I'm sure Shimano and/or Specialized want to have their own proprietary BB standard adopted. Money and politics I'm sure...I don't know if Cannondale (Dorel?) would require license money for others to use BB30. Normal chaos for the bicycle industry.



BB30 to the best of my knowledge is license free

http://www.bb30standard.com/

OSBB is really BB30 by a different name

PF30 and BB30 are the same, as far as the crankset is concerned, the difference is in the installation of the bearing, and both use the same bearing

for PF30, specialized uses a Delrin cup and the bearing is pressed into that and then the cup is pressed into the carbon frame

for BB30, there is a metal alloy shell in the frame and the bearing presses into that and there is a clip that stops them from sliding too far into the frame


----------



## ukbloke

cru_jones said:


> Any comments on why you have to go all the way up to S-Works frames to get a BB30 frameset? When others (at least CD) are putting it on lower cost bikes?


I'd guess it is a commercial decision, perhaps largely because Shimano cranks don't support that standard. I'm not sure that low-end SRAM cranks support it either. Specialized will make huge volume deals with the OEMs to get parts for their entire range of bikes at negotiated prices so this really matters. I suspect that there isn't much customer demand for it at the low end - it is only when you get into high end bikes that the advantages become worth it.


----------



## ukbloke

BS1 said:


> I am looking at buying a used '08 S-Works Roubaix frameset, specified as 'OSBB'. I intend to install a SRAM Force BB30 setup on it. My question is simple: will this work? I do not know the difference between the BB30 and PF30; what version does this frameset have, and what hassles await me?


Sounds good. A 2008 Roubaix with OSBB is going to have the alloy shell for sure, so it is BB30 not PF30. Won't it come with the bearings and circlips already installed?


----------



## ukbloke

BS1 said:


> Good question. Cannondale set this standard, and I'm sure Shimano and/or Specialized want to have their own proprietary BB standard adopted. Money and politics I'm sure...I don't know if Cannondale (Dorel?) would require license money for others to use BB30. Normal chaos for the bicycle industry.


Specialized chose not to do their own BB standard (good!) but rather than giving any mindshare to Cannondale they simply renamed BB30/PF30 to OSBB in their marketing literature.

Shimano went with their own BB92 - I can't see them ever designing cranks for BB30/PF30. At least there are reasonable third-party solutions for Shimano cranks these days.


----------



## cru_jones

Interesting. My current frame is a BB30, and I've been looking to upgrade to something racier. I already have a SJ HT carbon mtb, so I'd like to stick with Spesh, but I can get an entire Cannondale Supersix Carbon Rival (with Force BB30 crankset) bike for less than an S-Works OSBB frame. I know the frames aren't exactly equal in the carbon, layup etc, but I don't race, and probably won't ntoice the difference. Just getting faster and want a nicer frame to hange my current parts (including a BB30 Force crankset) on...


----------



## purdyd

cru_jones said:


> Any comments on why you have to go all the way up to S-Works frames to get a BB30 frameset? When others (at least CD) are putting it on lower cost bikes?


not surprising that Canondale, the inventor of BB30, is putting it on lower cost bikes

while i like BB30, the reality is that you have a lot more options with the conventional threaded bottom bracket

i don't think it is a huge conspiracy, and yes, it probably is to save money, which means it is cheaper to buy

on the other hand, if money is no object, there is an option for that too

if on the other hand you are trying to save some bucks by reusing a BB30 crankset and a lower cost frameset, well, i imagine that is a very small market and there are other options

have you priced out a lower end CD frame?


----------



## Dogo X

Interesting since i'm looking to buy the Sram Red black for my S-Works but don't have an idea in which one it is....


----------



## alexp247365

I own both a '10 cannondale super six 2 with BB30 and an 2011 s-works with OSBB (press-fit 30.)

Both are equipped with hollowgram cranksets which are bb30 spec.

Difference in the two specifications are how the bearings sit in the frame. Canndale's BB30 options requires the bearings to be pressed into the frame. Every time you remove the bearings in Cannondale, there is the potential risk to scrape the side walls which could lead to a bearing that does not fit as tightly as the one that was replaced. Specialized uses plastic cup inserts that are easily removable/replaceable. The bearings are pressed into these plastic cups. 

I think the PF30 spec is slightly better in execution because over the course of the long-term, frame wear at the bottom bracket area should be less.


----------



## facemark

Very informative replies, I was wondering the same thing about OSBB.


----------



## LCFrecrider

Specialized OSBB can use any BB30 crank, but the BB shell is different. As mentioned, now they use SRAM's PF30 solution, but previously they had an aluminum BB housing which took circlips and std BB30 bearings. The difference being that Specialized used more or a "slip fit" for the bearings -- they could be installed/removed w/o a press or puller, just a little tap. Maybe the thinking was to reduce the housing wear when removing bearings as one poster said above, but I have had some bad luck with the aluminum OSBB solution. Namely, wear in the aluminum housing so that the bearing moves around causing creaking and slop in the crank assembly. I am not the only one with this issue and I'm going to try a new PF30 frame -- hopefully it solves this issue...


----------



## durianrider

alexp247365 said:


> I own both a '10 cannondale super six 2 with BB30 and an 2011 s-works with OSBB (press-fit 30.)
> 
> Both are equipped with hollowgram cranksets which are bb30 spec.
> 
> Difference in the two specifications are how the bearings sit in the frame. Canndale's BB30 options requires the bearings to be pressed into the frame. Every time you remove the bearings in Cannondale, there is the potential risk to scrape the side walls which could lead to a bearing that does not fit as tightly as the one that was replaced. Specialized uses plastic cup inserts that are easily removable/replaceable. The bearings are pressed into these plastic cups.
> 
> I think the PF30 spec is slightly better in execution because over the course of the long-term, frame wear at the bottom bracket area should be less.


Did you need any spacers for the hollowgram cranks to fit the tarmac OSBB boss? Thanks.


----------

